# Tiel Won't Quit Picking Paint Off Wall



## Hozer217 (Feb 14, 2012)

My three year old tiel is obsessed with picking paint off of my walls. I have had to remove all framed pictures from my walls because she is out of control. I would like my apartment to look normal again, but fear it never will. My Tiel is spoiled and has taken over. At 10am she screams to be uncovered. I let her out of the cage for most of the day and she gets into everything. If I put her back in the cage she SCREECHES uncontrollably. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to subdue her or how to make her quit picking at paint? Is she picking at the paint or eating it? How do I tell??


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

When she "picks" at the paint say a firm NO and immediately return her to her cage. Don't give her any further eye contact/ attention. I just hopes she's not digesting the paint. Watch at all times to make sure she doesn't get into any trouble. 

As for the screaming to be uncovered, how long does she sleep? Try to avoid that by uncovering her cage a little before "10 a.m.". 

As for the screeching, one method is to not pay any attention to her when she does and especially don't take her out of the cage for that reason. Also, reward her with a treat (like millet) only when shes behaving. This will teach her that only when she's good does she get a treat. 

On the side note, she could be going through a hormonal stage....


----------



## Hozer217 (Feb 14, 2012)

As punishment, How long do you suggest I keep her in the cage?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Until she quiets down...leave her there until she's been distracted by something else. With the screeching in the morning, you could leave her covered until she stops the screeching and then let her out once she's quieted down (and reward her for being quiet so she sees it as a good thing.) Positive reinforcement is key.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

When a hen picks and chews on walls many times it is to get to the plaster for calcium and minerals.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

srtiels said:


> When a hen picks and chews on walls many times it is to get to the plaster for calcium and minerals.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Sunny had been chewing the same hole on the wall of our livingroom for about 2 years and finally we had the hole filled in just a few days ago. I never thought it could be that Sunny was looking for more calcium and minerals. I always thought she was just doing it for fun. She's on Harrison's organic bird food, mixed seeds for cockatiels, broccoli and lots of other treats. She has a cuttlebone in her cage but she hardly touches it (hasn't touched it in the last year so it is there as decoration only). So that leaves me with 2 questions:

1) Should I crush the cuttlebone into a fine powder and mix it into her food to force her to eat it?
2) Do cuttlebones have expiry dates? Her current cuttlebone has been there for over a year. Should I throw it out and get another one?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

In addition to the calcium and mineral source there is also sand/grit that is in the plaster. Even if the diet contains calcium without full spectrum lighting the body may not be able to properly assimilate (lack of proper term) them.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

